# New member w/ some ??s



## Max (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello, New member here with some general questions about Kubota tractor. We have 20 acres in nw, NC. Very steep, lots of trees, several springs, large field, some flat land etc.... Truly God's country. Anyway I've narrowed it down to a Kubota, 4x4. I will need FEL, brushhog, box blade, and want to yank out stumps. The local dealer said a 39 or 42 hp should be powerful enough to handle the landscape, trees and all. I am a believer that you can never have enough HP, but that also comes with a price. I'm looking at used. 
Here's my ?s
Real world experience how many HP should I need?
How many Hrs is too many. I'm looking at under 800. Should I consider something with 1500 hrs or even more? 
How many hrs do these tractors usually go before alot of mntc is needed.
At first I thought of AG tires, but now I think Industrial may be more versitle & adequate?
If a tractor is being sold w/o FEL does that mean it has never used one, so therefore less wear & tear etc.......??
Thank you in advance for your advise and or replies.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! In my opinion the 40 hp range is perfect. More HP means more fuel consumption. I would try to get something under 800 hours if at all possible, but certainly wouldn't rule out higher hours either. It all boils down to how well the machine has been maintained, and 2 hours is enough to destroy a machine if abused! Ag tires are certainly the best traction period, but if you plan on driving on lawn and are maticulous about the grass, go for the industrials. I just need all the gritty traction I can muster at times.


----------

